# Severed Zombie Heads (Papier Mache)



## STOLLOWEEN

Guess I've been watching too much Walking Dead because I've had the hankering to build some zombies. These are life-sized severed zombie head made from papier mache....the starting armature is built from scratch...i.e. a balloon covered with strip mache then cardboard and other materials. Very fun to build...sort of addictive.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Damn, those are cool! Interesting, too, because they have some hints of the signature Stolloween look combined with the elements of classic rotted zombie.


----------



## Bascombe

Always great work!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

They look great. Really enjoying the eyes and hair you made for these guys.


----------



## Headless

Love them!


----------



## CreeepyCathy

Wow!!!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Excellent! The picture with you gives it real scale, very nice.


----------



## Spooky1

A little different look from your usual creations, I think they have a touch more of a realistic look. Great job, I love them.


----------



## Magic13

Great work!!!!


----------



## beelce

Great...as always...A new direction for you.....


----------



## Palmdale Haunter

Spectacular!


----------



## heresjohnny

awesome! These are a new look for you Scott, looking forward to seeing where this takes you.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Spooky1 said:


> A little different look from your usual creations, I think they have a touch more of a realistic look. Great job, I love them.


Thanks everyone. Funny about the comments that say these aren't my usual style...after I had sculpted the first zombie my wife came in, looked at it and commented that she really liked it so I asked here why she liked the piece and she said, "Because it doesn't look like your work." At first I wasn't sure how to take the comment, but I do understand...I've toned down my usual exaggerated goofiness with the zombies...still exaggerated..just not quite as goofy.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Love the zombies! What is the hair on these guys? Wig hair? Fibers? Very cool expressions on the lot of them.....Mmmmmm...brains....


----------



## Hairazor

Just shows once again, you are the Master of Mache!


----------



## Sha04

Those are sweet!!!


----------



## Joiseygal

The zombie heads are my favorite of your work! I think all your work is amazing, but I agree that the zombie heads are a different approach than what you usually create. I love them! Oh and I wish you were in my area because I would take your class in a heart beat!


----------

